# pintail decoys



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm looking at ordering a 1/2 dozen pintail decoy , and I'm having a hard time deciding between the avian-x and the GHG pro grade . I'm looking for any input on quality and durability of these to brands. Any information will be appreciated. 
THANKS


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Both are good, but both will have paint issues after using them just like every other decoy on the market today. If your going to spend that much I would get the Dakota decoys pintails.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the pintails surface feeder GHG and they look great! i'v never had a problem with my GHS's but paint will wear off over a few seasons worth of throwing them into a decoy bad..


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I use GHG because they look great and they hold up well for me (though I am quite careful with my decoys). I can't speak for avian-x other than that they look good online. I would recommend going to cabelas or sportsman's warehouse and looking at the floor models to see what you prefer. Something that looks good in a picture may not look so nice in person.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Both are good, but both will have paint issues after using them just like every other decoy on the market today. If your going to spend that much I would get the Dakota decoys pintails.


Do you have Dakota decoys? What makes them worth so much?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Dakota's


















Avian X



























These Avian X's are dang hard to beat in the realism department. All the way from good looking postures to coloring. The Dakotas just look -off- to me somehow, too Bobblehead looking, and the colors are way off.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Don Mintz Body Language decoys!!! fully flocked... freaking awesome!!! best plastic decoy!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Do you have Dakota decoys? What makes them worth so much?


Yes, I have a few Dakotas. They have been durable and the paint has been good. I suppose the value in any decoy is what people are willing to pay.....The Avian X decoys look great too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> These Avian X's are dang hard to beat in the realism department. All the way from good looking postures to coloring. The Dakotas just look -off- to me somehow, too Bobblehead looking, and the colors are way off.


 The Avian X decoys are nice looking for sure. I would use them no doubt. It's all about personal preference I guess. 
Rogers has the Tanglefree pintails for $90 a dozen and they look okay too. 
Can't wait to try out the Avian X full body goose decoys this year. They are still sitting in boxes.:grin:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Just go to Sportsman's and compare all three for yourself!  Everyone here knows what my answer would be. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmmm what would Josh Noble say lol......


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the the info guys.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

jb1 said:


> Hmmmm what would Josh Noble say lol......


-/|\\-ainkiller:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

jb1 said:


> Hmmmm what would Josh Noble say lol......


 Isn't he a G&H guy? I'd agree! G&H make some of the best decoys around. But if I was currently in the market, Dakotas have some good looking pintails but I don't care for the hens. Avians look awesome as well! The ghg's look good for maybe a season. I'd be interested in knowing how paints holds up on the rest.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Those avian x decoys look gooooood. I want some. But only once I hear about the paint holding up. They are kind of pricey. But dang they look good


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Paint will be an issue with most decoys that get used. 
What is really annoying is when you get a shipment of decoys that look nothing like the photos in the ad. I picked these FA wigeons up last year and the paint looked like dog shi+ from the factory. They are heavy, well made decoys, but the detail wasn't there. Problem solved.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Paint will be an issue with most decoys that get used.
> What is really annoying is when you get a shipment of decoys that look nothing like the photos in the ad. I picked these FA wigeons up last year and the paint looked like dog shi+ from the factory. They are heavy, well made decoys, but the detail wasn't there. Problem solved.


Need a job. I got a couple hundred that need to be painted


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Need a job. I got a couple hundred that need to be painted


 My wife is the pro! :grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I was thinking of painting them to be coots. But now I thinking Boy Scout project


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Isn't he a G&H guy? I'd agree! G&H make some of the best decoys around. But if I was currently in the market, Dakotas have some good looking pintails but I don't care for the hens. Avians look awesome as well! The ghg's look good for maybe a season. I'd be interested in knowing how paints holds up on the rest.


I have some G&H pinnies from the early '80's that have been hunted hard and still look almost new.....they still get the birds in too! I wish that kind of durability was the rule rather than the exception.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Isn't he a G&H guy? I'd agree! G&H make some of the best decoys around. But if I was currently in the market, Dakotas have some good looking pintails but I don't care for the hens. Avians look awesome as well! The ghg's look good for maybe a season. I'd be interested in knowing how paints holds up on the rest.


Junior,
You got two of the three letters right...;-)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have some old mallard dekes, you might look into getting some of those cause those pintail seem to like and land in them all the time.


----------

